# Tamron 150-600 first light



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Finally my new lens came in. Too late yesterday to get any pics but I was out bright and early today. Went to the eagle nest near Llano. The chicks are fully feathered now and almost ready to fly. Testing their wings and hovering over the nest most of the time I was there.




























Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

By they have grown fast. I assume you have the Canon version of the lens. I have been told that the Nikon is probably several weeks away yet. What is your opinion of the lens so far.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I love it*

So far I can't find any flies on it at all. Focus was fast and all those were at 600mm f8. Love the contrast it gets I've never had to turn it down just a tad on any other lens. I'm sure I'll get better shots as I get used to it but I really think its huge bang for the buck. Yea it won't be long now. The canon mount came out last month on the 17th but those were all pre-orders noone had any stock. But a month later in a single day I got 3 notices of them being in stock. I picked up mine at Precision in Austin same price as internet. Took the 7D in and got the lens focus microadjusted for 28 bucks.There is a flikr group of all 150-600mm shots some awesome shots. http://www.flickr.com/groups/sigma150-500/pool/

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*This one came out pretty good*










This one was really testing its wings while I was there. Holding onto a branch and flapping or hovering just above the nest. The wind was pretty steady so it had a little help.

Griz


----------

